# removing a jacuzzi



## shelleyr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, I want to remove our "never" used jacuzzi in our master bath and replace it with a ceramic large shower. How do I remove this jacuzzi tub so I can resell it?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 21, 2009)

call the plumber. This is not a diy job. The pipes need to be disconected and the wiring to the box for the tub shut down.


----------

